# 14 day period so far !!!



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi


  I am off to the doctors late this afternoon as my AF started on time & tho it was light it still hasn't stopped & its 14 days later & if anything its heavier.
  Does anyone know what could have caused this ? Has it happened to anyone else ?
  I am not undergoing any treatment now and haven't for over a year.


Thank you


  Katy. xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

He just gave me tablets to stop the bleeding and said this happens sometimes !!!
He said if when i stop them I should get a withdrawal bleed that should only last
A couple of days and if it carries on to go back ! Didn't check me over or anything 
And he was only about 25 and looked clueless !!!

Katy xx


----------



## ash25 (Mar 12, 2011)

oh lovely i dont really know what to say didnt want to just read and run though....hope you get back to normal after the pills or see someone with some sense! i once had a 3 weeks long period and have no idea what caused it that was in september last year, it was horrible   x x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Ash,

  I must admit it's totally wiped me out. I'm only use to 5 day bleeds
  So it is a bit of a shock, it's getting lighter now with the pills so fingers
  Crossed it will be normal after the Pills,
    Thanks for replying

Katy xxxx


----------



## kinkyclover (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi can you tell me what tablets they have put you on as some of them can stop you ovulating the one they put me on done this and they didn't tell me it did i can remeber the name but it starts with a N


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi, 

Yes it will be the same tablets , they are the ones I was given for
IVF each time to regulate my period to fit in the right batch.
  They have only slowed the bleeding and hasn't stopped it so I have to
Finish them all ( only had 10 days worth ) and if the bleed I get after 
Doesn't stop then I have to go back. I ovulated just before I started them.


Katy xx


----------

